# An interesting read...



## Aiko (Feb 25, 2009)

I ran across this blog a few months ago, and I thought it had some interesting things to say about the reasons men desire to masturbate.

If you read some of my previous posts, you will know that my husband probably has a problem with masturbating too much. My definition of too much masturbation (as was confirmed by some who replied to my post) is when it interferes with the sex life of the couple. _However_, I don't believe that masturbation, itself, is a wrongdoing. After only a day of reading online posts, I've seen many conflicting opinions about masturbation and the use of porn. And, of course, we all have our opinions -- indeed, we are all entitled to them!

If you would spend the time, I would like to get your thoughts on this read (_especially_ if you have strong feelings on the matter, because I would like to see where you are coming from).  Thanks so much.

The Theory and Practice of Masturbation


----------

